# I need some help identifying some metals - pepsi challenge



## pinwheel (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, today i picked up a load of antique stuff and in the load are some vintage glass jars containing powdered metals. This is likely part of a larger vintage periodic table set.

I am normally pretty good at determining this stuff, but in this case I am stumped. I have 3 bottles. One of them is definitely sulphur so I am seeking help on the two remaining bottles.

I would like your help in determining what metals these are. 

I am posting photos and details below:

#1. This is a bottle of powdered metal. It is dark grey in color with some flecks of what surely is gold. On the bottle there is writing that is so bad that I cannot read it.

I am posting a photo of the cursive on the jar. maybe someone can read this. I did a standard platinum test with it and the only reaction was that it turned a olive green color.

#2. The second lot is an unmarked jar of what appears to be a crystallized metal. It is rounding at the ends and is in the form of a hexagon on the sides. The crystals definitely sound like metal against the glass. They are greenish tan in color. Khaki? 

#3. The third lot looks like pyrite with rainbow effects. This is a mineral specimen. What could it be?

Photos:































Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2010)

You would have to be a pharmacist to decipher that hand writing. I saved the image then blew it up in an image editor and still could not make it out.

I think what you have there is some hazardous wastes - call in the Hazmat team. Bottle number 3 could be cyanide pellets.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 19, 2010)

The bottle wit the writeing looks like is says "Pt Chloride" with the nmae of the lab under it.

I'm not a rock man but the bottom picture look like copper. Rick can answer this better.


----------



## allenp (Feb 19, 2010)

I think the label says 'Pitchblende ore" which is an ore of Radium


----------



## pinwheel (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I should be worried. The thing you think is copper looks more like nickel. On some sides its grey like silicon and others its olive green, but always exhibiting spectrum.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 21, 2010)

Pitchblende Conc. (Concentrate)


----------



## Oz (Feb 21, 2010)

I read it as concentrate as well. 

Yes caution is in order, just because something comes out of the ground and is all natural, does not make it safe for you to handle without protective gear.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that the lable label appears to say Pitchblende,and the ore looks like it as well.I disagree on the second word though,however at this juncture I believe it is irrelevant considering what I have read is that picthblende is radioactive! Extreme caution and speed needs to be taken in dealing with it,if it is in fact pitchblende.
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2010)

I see that label saying pitchablend also, and the baggie with the irridence ore looks like peacock ore to me.

But heck, looks can, and are often very, very, decieving.

Jim


----------



## pinwheel (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. Its all now some dream that withered away in the winds of marrow. I will be much more careful about what I accept in a shipment in the future. I think everyone in the scrap business should have a radiation detector on hand.


----------



## artart47 (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope you diden't open it and breath pitchblend dust or contaminate the work area! you may want to get a counter and check things out!


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah crap, what's to worry? Stick them in jars and put them on a shelf somewhere to make for good conversation.

As for the label, I think it can be "telluride", but I can't explain what decidedly looks like a 'P'. Are you around Colorado?


----------



## kklynnt (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe the writing on the bottle says "pitchblende"...I also think the last words there are 'Harmon Labs". 
I believe you may have stumbled upon some radioactive samples, so i suggest you keep that in mind while you try to confirm what these are. 
I did Google "Harmon Labs" and found the the university of Idaho has a "Harmon Lab" that researches the effects of radiation on ecology. You may well have some very old samples from the earlier days of this lab. Not sure how long they have been around. 

If by chance your samples are connected to them they may be interested in them for historical reasons. Might not hurt to ask them.


----------

